# Wild Turkey Guillotine - graphic video



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

What a way to go!


http://emuse.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/18567


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Been seeing them the last couple years.I still think I would rather use a Regular Broadhead.

big rockpile


----------



## hornless (Jan 23, 2007)

That is weird. What if you miss the head? I like wild turkeys, anyway. We have a whole bunch.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

I didn't click on the video to watch it but one night I was over at a friends home and we was watching satelite t.v. and they was showing some turkey hunts using those gilloten blades. I just couldn't imagine decapitating the the whole head off a live turkey!


----------

